

Don’t Drink The 151.im — The Latest Facebook Phishing Scam - rogercosseboom
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/14/dont-drink-the-151im-the-latest-facebook-phishing-scam/

======
noonespecial
Everybody do your civic duty and curl in a couple dozen random logins. A
database full of junk is almost as good as none at all.

